# Frustrated out of my mind



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Today I bought some food containers to carry my food gifts. I spent 20 minutes trying to get the labels off...using a special product. In the end there is still glue all over it. What are these people thinking? Make a label that I can take of in a few seconds.
Then I made a recipe for nougat from a magazine...Bon Appetite...the recipe sounded so simple, but I am still cleaning the kitchen from the boiled over sugar syrup they didn't warn me about. The "nougat" is gooey. 

I give up. All this frustration in an attempt to recapture the joy of youth. My poor mother slaved over Christmas....and I am trying to keep the tradition...to what end? At this point I am four days behind...and we are going out for Christmas dinner. 

For those of you who manage to prepare wonderful food, decorate the house, buy presents for everyone you know....tell me how you do it.

I still haven't managed to find the time to get all three dogs prettied up for a photo...guess it's too late now.

I feel like sitting on the floor and crying. Am I a total looser, or do any others feel this way?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just think that the days of June Cleaver are over. I cook and bake and enjoy it but in no way am as together as my mom was. I think it's a generational thing. There are so many more distractions now. Our moms didn't have the internet to spend time on, many didn't work outside the home which so many of us have to now whether we want to or not, kids are so over scheduled that we're running around like crazy getting them to appointments. I just don't have the time to do a lot of the homebody things I'd like to and I figure...you pick your battles. There are shortcuts and you can now order such fabulous foods that people enjoy, so I think, "Why stress?" No one really appreciates it like they used to either. So simplify and concentrate on spending time with people you love. Life's too short. JMHO.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Sue about life being so different nowadays. Even when I was younger, I used to bake cookies for the whole neighborhood as Christmas gifts as well as various types of breads for my co-workers. Today, they're lucky if I remember to even buy cookies at the store. LOL

It's just not work the aggravation. It's so much better to relax and enjoy the holidays with your loved ones. Just go out or get something from the store. Life is too short to worry about do-it-yourself projects.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you Sue and Lynn. I guess I have a little problem with thinking that my worth is relative to my culinary accomplishments. Maybe because I put so much value on my skills. In a way, it is my identity. I'm just tired. I know that it will be okay, I'm just tired right now. That too soft nougat will probably delight everyone.
Right now, I just wish I had a great big warm mommy to bury myself in...and that she would rub my belly. I wish for one day I could be MiMi. But since that isn't going to happen, I guess I'll just go rub my baby's belly and make her happy. MiMi or Me...I don't know how to draw the line...she is me and I am her. And right now MiMi is hungry and wants some good food to eat....see you later.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

dont beat yourself up...we all think we can do more with less time, just do what you can do and know that it will be appreciated no matter what...Merry Christmas


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Today I bought some food containers to carry my food gifts. I spent 20 minutes trying to get the labels off...using a special product. In the end there is still glue all over it. What are these people thinking? Make a label that I can take of in a few seconds.
> Then I made a recipe for nougat from a magazine...Bon Appetite...the recipe sounded so simple, but I am still cleaning the kitchen from the boiled over sugar syrup they didn't warn me about. The "nougat" is gooey.
> 
> I give up. All this frustration in an attempt to recapture the joy of youth. My poor mother slaved over Christmas....and I am trying to keep the tradition...to what end? At this point I am four days behind...and we are going out for Christmas dinner.
> ...


Awww ... ((((((( Sylvia )))))))

No, of course you are not a "total looser" (your words). Many times I have felt that way ... wondering why I was not Wonder Woman. 

First of all ... about those darn labels! They are one of my biggest pet peeves! This tip might help every once in a while ... a tiny bit of mayo or peanut butter can often remove the stubborn labels. 

Darling Sylvia ... I've learned that sometimes the best way to recapture the joy of youth is to simply sit back and enjoy the memories. My mother, too, made Christmas very special. But, she was also worn out in the end.

Please try not to be so hard on yourself. You could always bake some cookies or a cake that would be just as much appreciated and delicious as a more complicated recipe. Most people love food and desserts, period. 

And, don't worry about getting "all three dogs prettied up for a photo" (again your words) Your fluff babies aren't going to love you any less ... and, in fact, will probably love you more for not dressing them up for photos! Just remind yourself what you do for them everyday out of your love for them ... that is what is important.

Honestly, I wish we could get back to the real meaning of Christmas. There is just too much commercialization of the holidays ... geez, even the stores start "selling" Christmas before Halloween! I'm not saying we shouldn't have fun and enjoy the holidays. 

Sylvia, please enjoy your Christmas dinner out tonight. And, don't worry about what happened with the nougat. Your true friends will understand and love you for who you are. If anything, and, if you share the story with friends ... they will probably appreciate knowing that you are not always perfect ... just like them.:tender:

Now go have a wonderful evening! The holiday rush will be all over next week at this time!

Chrstmas love and hugs for you. :wub:

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I just think that the days of June Cleaver are over. I cook and bake and enjoy it but in no way am as together as my mom was. I think it's a generational thing. There are so many more distractions now. Our moms didn't have the internet to spend time on, many didn't work outside the home which so many of us have to now whether we want to or not, kids are so over scheduled that we're running around like crazy getting them to appointments. I just don't have the time to do a lot of the homebody things I'd like to and I figure...you pick your battles. There are shortcuts and you can now order such fabulous foods that people enjoy, so I think, "Why stress?" No one really appreciates it like they used to either. So simplify and concentrate on spending time with people you love. Life's too short. JMHO.


As always ... wonderful advice. And, realisitic for the times that we live in.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awww ... ((((((( Sylvia )))))))
> 
> No, of course you are not a "total looser" (your words). Many times I have felt that way ... wondering why I was not Wonder Woman.
> 
> ...


You are so kind and sweet and loving, Marie. Thank you for your words of encouragement. I love you. You said just what I needed to hear. I will go on happily now. Hey, that nougat tastes fabulous...even if it is a bit soft.:ThankYou:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I know how you feel...I sooo long to be married and be someone who could stay at home or work just a bit and cook and do all of those things like decorating and all kinds of crafty things....make things for people etc. I know I must be very dellusional though because I don't know if anyone gets that anymore.....there is a girl on my FB who if from my hometown and she seems to get to do all this and I have no idea if it is the real story lol if you know what I mean but she seems to do it all and sometimes I'm envious of her seemingly perfect life lol but I love my life and so its ok......on another note......I WORK AT THE STORE....DON'T GO THERE HAHAHA ....just kidding but I do work at a store bakery and this is us right now :w00t::smilie_tischkante::smpullhair::smstarz::OMG!: after I bake all day...I don't feel like doing it at home....:innocent:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I was going to say that too...I bet it is fabulous!! And the softness just makes it easier to eat lol


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I agree with Sue about life being so different nowadays. Even when I was younger, I used to bake cookies for the whole neighborhood as Christmas gifts as well as various types of breads for my co-workers. Today, they're lucky if I remember to even buy cookies at the store. LOL
> 
> It's just not work the aggravation. It's so much better to relax and enjoy the holidays with your loved ones. Just go out or get something from the store. Life is too short to worry about do-it-yourself projects.


Lynn is right, too.

I am so much more relaxed and happy this Christmas. Every year I would become sick with a bad cold or the flu. And, then it hit me. Every year I was baking cookies and my special pumpkin loaf for days on end. I'd not only bake ... but, I had to wrap everything perfectly. I loved wrapping gifts ... I still do. However, I put so much thought into every single detail. I'd stay up all night to mail packages out, too. And, then I would worry about them reaching their destinations okay. Every thing had to be perfect. The lights on the house. The Christmas tree. The gifts. (I still do put a lot of thought into what I buy for friends and family) The food. The shopping. The cooking.

And, you know what? I think my husband is a lot happier this year because I am not going overboard. I not only stressed myself ... but, him, too. With Ashley here, we had dinner sent in one evening. The next evening I made a roast with potatoes, carrots and onions. It was not easy for me ... but, I truly enjoyed it and paced myself. And, Ashley offered to help. What means a lot was hearing Ashley later tell me that she appreciated that I made the dinner so special. 

The next evening Felix made beef stew. And, it was yummy! And, relaxing. 

Ashley and I baked some of my "Marie's Divine Pumpkin Loaf" (my secret recipe) together. We will always remember these moments together. Years before I baked so many loaves for friends all over the country. And, I would be soooo exhausted. But, this year ... it was just for one evening ... for about an hour. And, it was fun and relaxing. 

I really think loved ones and friends would rather spend the time sitting down and relaxing together with one another ... maybe while enjoying some hot chocolate and a few light snacks. Or, spending an evening together driving around looking at all of the beautiful Christmas lights. It can be more simple ... but, still fun and memorable.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I have 'been-there-done that" with trying to do so much for the holidays in my quest to keep up tradition etc. No more :no2:..I'm older now and simply can't do it nor in reality do I want to. 
I now set priorities. I do love the holidays and love a lot of the preparations...BUT!... 
I realized when all the preparation I did was becoming more 'work' than 'fun'... it was time to sort things out. It didn't make sense to burden myself when it truly wasn't necessary. In the big picture it all wasn't going to change the world! :HistericalSmiley:
I happen to like my cookie baking day where I make those which I pretty much only do for Christmas.( and which I happen to like best to eat! :thumbsup I happen to find it fun. ...but have eliminated several of the tedious ones and do the less involved ones. 

... and those stickers???.. I take off what I can then take holiday stickers and cover whatever remains with the stickers... I refuse to spend too much time on such a pain in the butt task! 

I want to enjoy the holiday like everyone else.... not be so stressed and exhaused that it passes by and I only recall being tired! 

My Mom and later my oldest sister ( now both passed) made the holidays so festive and I feel blessed to have those memories... how they did it all is beyond me.. but think maybe it was so festive simply because they were there! I know with their being gone... I'll never be able to have that exact same feeling and all the holiday tasks won't change that. However, those precious memories are a treasure and I'm so grateful to have them ! I know so many who never even had those beautiful times to reflect upon. 

As to fluffs baths... I "hope" to get mine done too but it might not happen...it might boil down to them or me and in this one...I win! :HistericalSmiley:

So go easy on yourself... I promise you won't be sent to prison for not making everything perfect! :thumbsup: Enjoy doing those things you like and scrap the stressful stuff! .. better yet scrap it all.. go get a nice wine, put your feet up and say "maybe next year!! " :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those labels are one of my pet peeves! Get yourself some Goo Gone and have a wonderful holiday! I couldn't live without the stuff.

Walmart.com: Goo Gone Remover Spray Gel - 12 fl oz: Office


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Been there done that. My mom was an amazing cook,she made a mac and cheese to die for and I dont' even like mac and cheese but I liked hers. She also had these heavenly dark ch'oolate cookies with powdered sugar on them.. Chocolate Crinkles.
Took me three times to get them as good as mom's.

I miss her cooking and her special touch on holidays... She's in a nursing home now and barely knows me...
"I want my mommy"...

I hate those stickey labels, there's something about those darn things and plastic,both are petroleum based to sooo hard to get that glue off...maybe W-D -40! I use it and it works most of the time... of course,if they're on the outside,I'm all for letting them wear off!

Start your own traditions with something you make well... who knows ,maybe that's what our mom's did and we just don't know it...

Hugs!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sylvia, I was just thinking the same thing. How did our mothers/grandmothers do it? They didn't do anything else that's how. They devoted every minute to every day to cleaning and cooking. I did a few recipes this year, but I stuck to the easy ones. No one eats all that anymore and everyone brings a dessert whether homemade or store bought I usually end up with too many desserts anyway. Go hug your Mimi...enjoy. and Merry Christmas!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of the things I learned a few years ago from one of my daughters is that I had made them feel like they had to do everything right. Believe me, that was never intentional. They felt that because I did many things well (*seemingly effortlessly*) that they could never live up to my example. My message received was much different than the one I thought I was sending. This is when I decided to throw in the towel & start over. As a result they are now lucky to even get a simple gift and I just don't bake much anymore or do holiday special foods, except for my Christmas cakes which I do in early Nov. On Christmas eve we have cheese fondue (which we buy in a package & dress up) and on Christmas day we usually go to friends. 
I bought a book a few yrs. ago on *How to Have a Simple Christmas* and it has helped me alot. I think because I grew up very poor that I had to try and recapture lots of things I missed out on as a child---so it is important to understand why we do what we do and work through that--in order to be present in the moment.
Sylie, be kind to yourself--you have lots of wonderful qualities and they may not be like your mom's but they are yours and that is as it should be---enjoy them & share them w/your friends and family! :wub:
Christmas may not be "perfect" but then it wasn't on that first Christmas either when Joseph & Mary were running away, birthing a baby in a place none of us would choose, and without family to help them---we have to recapture the true reason for the season. (not just my JMHO)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness gracious you are not a loser at all. Oh if I could tell you, the first time, I made dinner for my in-laws. OMG, I was in tears. It took me forever. I think they came over about 1pm, I didn't get something on the table on heaves, close to 9pm. I asked my Father-in-law, what he wanted to drink, oh he was a funny bunny, he said Orange Juice, isn't breakfast time by now? God love him.

Oh my, how I miss my Grandmother. Best mash potatos in the world. Every Sunday, full spread on the table. Pies, everything. Have no idea how she did it.

And then......my dear Mother-in-law, oh my, I have NO idea how she did it all. She did work, after the boys were in school, come home, make a gazillion cookies for the holidays, every Sunday, again, a huge spread, and for the holidays, I honestly don't know how she did it. I have some of her receipes, and she helped me out alot. But no way could I do what she did.

Now that she is unable , I do the cooking for the holidays, and bring it over, but it is nothing like she did. Plus she refused to let us clean-up.

I do the best I can with the holiday meals, and concentrate so hard, hoping it comes out good, but I just know, I'm not my Mother-in-law, or Grandmom. 

Now my dear Mom could not cook to saver her life, well a little, but my Grandmom would never let her in the kitchen when she was cooking. 

Oh I could go on and on about that wonderful generation.

I used to make a bunch of cookies myself, but just not able to now, just don't have the time. But it could never compare to my Mother-in-laws.

And she would always say, "oh it's so easy"....oh okay, well it's not working for me.

So you are not a loser at all, it's called cooking with love, and when it doesn't come out, we feel so letdown, oh I understand.

As far as the stickers, I hand it right to hubby, because I do not have the patience .

Hugs to you.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Awe *hugs* I TOTALLY get where you are coming from! This is the first year dh and I are spending just the two of us and I was kind of lost at first trying to figure out how to put it all together. Finnaly decided, we are doing it small, I'm baking one type of cookie and some pb balls, though I'd love to have the entire spread my mom use to make-it's just not going to happen. Plus mom was stay at home, home was her job, I work full time.  So not as much time to stay at home and make the goodies.

We are going a tad non traditional and having steak and twice baked potatos for christmas dinner too. I'm kinda excited.

Anyway, stop, get the puppies ready for a picture, it will make you feel better  and I wish you a great holiday!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Great thread! Well guess what? I quit making special bows and putting ribbon on the packages-just got nicer paper instead. No one has even noticed. My recipes are very simple now-I do "slice and bake" cookies. I just made a red velvet cheesecake for Christmas dinner, but it was so easy. I got an oreo cookie crust at the store, made my filling, and that only took about 10 minutes. I have Christmas dinner later now. I actually enjoy myself and everyone at my house is more relaxed. :blush:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> One of the things I learned a few years ago from one of my daughters is that I had made them feel like they had to do everything right. Believe me, that was never intentional. They felt that because I did many things well (*seemingly effortlessly*) that they could never live up to my example. My message received was much different than the one I thought I was sending.


I realized as I was sitting in a pile of Christmas decorations getting ready to host a family dinner at my house, and ready to go insane, that I don't have to be like my mom. It was the weekend after Thanksgiving and I was trying to decorate, and clean, and cook, and make everything just right, but for what? Do you think anyone reallly noticed or cared. We just moved into our first home and I've been killing myself everytime someone even drops by and if I keep doing it I'll be dead in a few years.

Sylvia--- I've had a couple sit on the floor and cry moments, so I get where you are coming from, and it's okay! Sometimes it's good to let it all out. 

After my before mentioned episode I was trying not to stress all the Christmas hoopla and realized Monday night that I hadn't done any of my Christmas shopping! Just the thought of trying to make it to the stores after work stressed me out, so I took Tuesday off. I got all my craziness done in a day instead of prolonging it. I still have to wrap a few things and pickup one other thing but I'm okay with that. 

As for the dogs... Mine smell like crap! Their daddy decided to let them run around thru a muddy patch of grass late lat night, so I have no choice but to bathe them! If it wasn't for that reason, I don't know that I'd be getting them all dolled up either. 

Just remember the true meaning of Christmas! It isn't about the presents or the decorations or any of the commercial stuff! I wouldn't stress it one bit, enjoy your time with family and friends!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I guess I have a little problem with thinking that my worth is relative to my culinary accomplishments.



Ooooh boy, I sure hope that isn't the case - at least not with me! :w00t: I really don't cook much, if at all. Living by myself, if I cook something, I either freeze it or eat it for a week, so the freezer case is my friend. I've got a couple of recipes that I'm going to tackle over the holidays, but I'm off work so I have all day to do that.

My mom too used to bake tons of holiday breads and cookies as gifts. Years ago, I realized that with my schedule, if I tried to do that I'd make myself crazy. So, I don't. I do what I can to make the holidays special and have realized that people really don't expect others to go "all out" for them at all.

So, Sylvia, take a deep breath and relax and enjoy the meaning of the holidays! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I guess I was just too tired last night. I went to bed early, but before I fell asleep I realized that when my mother made all those fancy cookies and breads and other delights...she was young! I suppose what really makes me sad is that I can't do what I used to do. I just get too tired. Okay, that's the way it goes.

So guess what? This morning I proceeded to finish cutting the "nougat" , and in the bright light and with my glasses on, I discovered that there were dozens of itsy, bitsy, fine black hairs in it. I was wearing a chenile sweater that I suppose is constantly shedding.

Then a googled recipes for nougat and realized that the Bon Appetite recipe was over simplified...way over simplified and probably would not have produced a proper nougat in any case.

AFTER Christmas I am going to try again. Again and again if necessary...I WILL get it right. But first I need a proper sugar saucepan.

Thanks to all of you who replied with words of encouragement. I'll be sending you candy, when I perfect it. 

The good news out of all this is that I now have a new goal. I love to do challenging food projects.:biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sylie said:


> Well, I guess I was just too tired last night. I went to bed early, but before I fell asleep I realized that when my mother made all those fancy cookies and breads and other delights...she was young! I suppose what really makes me sad is that I can't do what I used to do. I just get too tired. Okay, that's the way it goes.
> 
> So guess what? This morning I proceeded to finish cutting the "nougat" , and in the bright light and with my glasses on, I discovered that there were dozens of itsy, bitsy, fine black hairs in it. I was wearing a chenile sweater that I suppose is constantly shedding.
> 
> ...


You're a better woman than I am... if I do a recipe and it doesn't turn out right ( regardless of reason)... it goes in the trash, never to be seen nor tried again! :HistericalSmiley:

As to the little black hairs... 
hmmm can't pass them of as 'built in floss" huh??? :w00t:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a secret--I absolutely abhor the holidays. The stress, the commercialism, the need to please and impress others, the being indoors, the illness, the cold. To me, it's all about survival. I don't even like being off of work for two weeks because it disrupts my routine. My family doesn't celebrate Christmas, but I feel like I can't get away from the crowds, the music, the festivities no matter how hard I try! Well, being around all of my family's dogs is very therapeutic  I'm glad you're feeling better today, Sylvie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> You're a better woman than I am... if I do a recipe and it doesn't turn out right ( regardless of reason)... it goes in the trash, never to be seen nor tried again! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> As to the little black hairs...
> hmmm can't pass them of as 'built in floss" huh??? :w00t:


You're so funny. I am passing off the WHITE hairs in my truffles as spun sugar.:blush:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

*Missy* said:


> I know how you feel...I sooo long to be married and be someone who could stay at home or work just a bit and cook and do all of those things like decorating and all kinds of crafty things....make things for people etc. I know I must be very dellusional though because I don't know if anyone gets that anymore.....there is a girl on my FB who if from my hometown and she seems to get to do all this and I have no idea if it is the real story lol if you know what I mean but she seems to do it all and sometimes I'm envious of her seemingly perfect life lol but I love my life and so its ok......on another note......I WORK AT THE STORE....DON'T GO THERE HAHAHA ....just kidding but I do work at a store bakery and this is us right now :w00t::smilie_tischkante::smpullhair::smstarz::OMG!: after I bake all day...I don't feel like doing it at home....:innocent:


I also abhor Facebook. I couldn't take the constant boasting of my "friends" anymore, so I left. Facebook has caused many young women to commit suicide because they feel so inferior to their "friends" whose lives seem so perfect. Believe me, it's easy to live a lie on Facebook. I know so many people (all women...hmm) who do. Your friend's life is not as perfect as it seems--trust me. If it was, she would be out living her life and not constantly bragging about all of her accomplishments on FB. Just keep a positive attitude, cut back or get rid of FB, appreciate what you have, and you'll be better off :thumbsup:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Just something I came across and thought of this thread.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sylvia, I agree with what everyone else has said and I truly understand how you feel. Seems like lots of us feel the same way. As for me, I am hosting Christmas dinner for my family on Sunday, Christmas day but what I am truly looking forward to most is Monday morning.:biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

BellaEnzo said:


> Just something I came across and thought of this thread.


 
I LOVE this!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Sylvia, I agree with what everyone else has said and I truly understand how you feel. Seems like lots of us feel the same way. As for me, I am hosting Christmas dinner for my family on Sunday, Christmas day but what I am truly looking forward to most is Monday morning.:biggrin:


LOL, Lynda...December 26th has always (or at least since I've been a grown up) been my favorite day of the year. 

Notice than instead of doing what I _should_ be doing, I'm here playing again.:blush:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> Those labels are one of my pet peeves! Get yourself some Goo Gone and have a wonderful holiday! I couldn't live without the stuff.
> 
> Walmart.com: Goo Gone Remover Spray Gel - 12 fl oz: Office


Goo Gone is good for removing a lot of things. I always have some on hand.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Well, I guess I was just too tired last night. I went to bed early, but before I fell asleep I realized that when my mother made all those fancy cookies and breads and other delights...she was young! I suppose what really makes me sad is that I can't do what I used to do. I just get too tired. Okay, that's the way it goes.
> 
> So guess what? This morning I proceeded to finish cutting the "nougat" , and in the bright light and with my glasses on, I discovered that there were dozens of itsy, bitsy, fine black hairs in it. I was wearing a chenile sweater that I suppose is constantly shedding.
> 
> ...


Oh, Sylvia ... I was going to tease you and tell you I would test the nougat if you send me a sample! And, then I read that you'll be sending it to us anyway!:HistericalSmiley:

I understand how you feel about getting older ... because in reality, some things do require more stamina. But, on the otherhand ... it isn't all bad. I look at all the beautiful women in their 70's and up ... many are such an inspiration! And, hey ... even though I don't expect anyone to believe me ... I still am blessed with my natural hair color ... even though I am in my sixties! Sylvia, just yesterday I watched a young lady walk out to her car from Target. She had on four inch heels. And, it was easy to see by the way she was walking ... that she was in pain. For years, I used to do the same thing! I wanted to look beautiful and sexy. Well, I still like to look nice ... but, even if I could balance myself on heels now (which I can't) ... I am just as happy wearing pretty flats! I am at the age when I want to be, and appreciate, feeiing comfortable!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> LOL, Lynda...December 26th has always (or at least since I've been a grown up) been my favorite day of the year.
> 
> Notice than instead of doing what I _should_ be doing, I'm here playing again.:blush:


Nah ... you aren't playing. LOL This is our SM group therapy session. :yes: None of us could do without it. I think it's great we are all taking a break from the stresses of the holidays to share our experiences. And, we all seem to feel pretty much the same way. Right, ladies?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

You are not a looser. Keep things simple. Do you like that much Nougat that you are going through the trouble making it yourself ? I know a store where you can buy it. When I look at a recipe, if it's too complicated either I try to simplify it or if it's not possible I don't do it at all. In the last few years I even simplified my old cake recipes and they taste the same. At my age, now I go for the least work possible. I used to do fruit cakes but stopped since nobody really cared for them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> You are not a looser. Keep things simple. Do you like that much Nougat that you are going through the trouble making it yourself ? I know a store where you can buy it. When I look at a recipe, if it's too complicated either I try to simplify it or if it's not possible I don't do it at all. In the last few years I even simplified my old cake recipes and they taste the same. At my age, now I go for the least work possible. I used to do fruit cakes but stopped since nobody really cared for them.


Better yet ... for years I baked a Duncan Hines cake and made my own yummy buttercream frosting. For Christmas I would color the frosting a light blue green and decorate the cake with something Christmasy. It is fun and still pretty. Everyone, I swear, looked forward to the cake! Who cares anymore if it is made from scratch? When someone asks you if your Duncan Hines cake is made from scratch, because it tastes so good ... then why bother to do it from scratch? And, yes, I do tell them the truth ... that it is a Duncan Hines cake! LOL 

Yes, I do make cookies from scratch. But, not as many as I did years past. I used to be in the kitchen for hours. And, it seemd like the cookies would be gone within hours! LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh I love the baking part...it is the horrendous clean-up that I hate. The nougat *sounded *really simple...ha! What really got me upset was that I had splashed the hardened sugar syrup (they didn't warn me that it would boil up to six times it's volume) all over the kitchen, and I had to drag out the steam cleaner to get it up.
Baking is my claim to fame. I started as a small child with my great-grandmother and I am good at it. You might call it my avocation. I also consider it a way to give love to others, and then I bask in the compliments. I am not being immodest when I say no store bought cake, or pie comes close to mine...well maybe from a really top notch bakery or a grand restaurant. I'm just making the point that I was grumpy last night, but making fancy deserts is fun for me. Now, I will take a moment to realize that I have learned more from my flops than my successes.

LoL Marie, I used to wear high heels all the time. Often I would wear 
them while cooking to be taller when chopping. Now I have an "applebox" to stand on and lots of shoes that I've only worn once. (Your hair is beautiful, BTW)

OKay...break time is over...apricot swirl cheesecake coming up.

Happy holidays friends. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Goo Gone takes the labels off with no work, then all you have to do is wash the product off. Just squirt on a couple of drops, use your finger tip to smear the Goo Gone over the label and let it sit a few minutes. Then take the lable right off in one piece. Sorry you had such a hard day.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Be careful what you use glue gone on---I ruined a lucite tea box cover trying to get a sticker off of it. I think glass & MOST plastic is fine though. I do believe the industry puts those stickers on to make old ladies swear! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Be careful what you use glue gone on---I ruined a lucite tea box cover trying to get a sticker off of it. I think glass & MOST plastic is fine though. I do believe the industry puts those stickers on to make old ladies swear! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


And, a friendly reminder ... that a dab of peanut butter or mayonnaise rubbed gently on the label usually removes the label easily.


----------

